# Over/Under Sling-X-Bow: It works!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have invested about 8 hours of work to make my first two-shot slingshot crossbow.

I still don't have access to my welding gear, lathe and mill, so I had to do it in wood.

I wanted it to be as strong as my most powerful onces - but per "barrel". So it had to be really sturdy, bulky and a bit bizarre. But it works like a charm.

The trigger mechanism allows me to shoot one barrel after the other or two at the same time. A really, really simple lever serves as thr trigger.

Due to the necessary thickness of the rubber involved, I had to make the fork really high. But that is not so bad as this weapon has to be cocked like a crossbow, with your foot stomping down on the rear stock and both hands pulling up the fork. Also the "barrel" had to be aluminum, thin wood is not strong enough for this DOUBLE HUNTER BAND shooting device.

The concept works, and once done in steel, it won't be bulky at all.

The video will follow shortly!

Jörg


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good Joerg,

I am interested what it will look like when done in metal.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ray, it will be pretty sleek in metal. I can replace the 19mm Multiplex with 4 mm steel.

Here is the video:






Enjoy!

Jörg


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cant wait for the video!


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Very good. I like the trigger, very simple and repeatable results (in shooting).

Paul


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is awesome!! I cannot wait to see the metal version!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

dont like the draw process.... yes your not right over the fork when drawing it out but it looks very close to me... seems a bit dangerous. you could end up with a pair of balls in your face ........ ooer !


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, it is comparable to loading a muzzleloader rifle. You have to take care and never ever look down the barrel.

I may attach a loading security device in the future, though.

Jörg


----------



## hc_006 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hallo Jörg

I am very interested want to recreate the same if they have a construction plan, it would be nice if she posts here as download.







) Thanks in advance


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I had some sketches (paper cutouts), but those are long lost.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It seems clumsy now, compared to your later model.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

True. The better is the natural enemy of the good.


----------



## hc_006 (Jun 22, 2011)

ok no problem I will rely on the pictures.
You've attached the sling x sketch drawn bow as downloads have very nice Can they tell me what software to Use?
Because I've tried with Paint It's not good. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Ray, it will be pretty sleek in metal. I can replace the 19mm Multiplex with 4 mm steel.
> 
> Here is the video:
> 
> ...


Yeah right... " Makes it real easy to cock" If your a delightfull jolly giant like yourself my lager than life friend, I think I'm going to have to join the gym Joerg! I was sincerly hoping to avoid that eventuality...

Great work as always and heres to always looking down the 'barrel' as opposed to looking up it!

Cheers mate


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

excellent! i think though it would be easier to cock if you didnt have to pull it so high. if the trigger was moved forward with a linkage and the butt end of the stock shortened into a bull pup design? would be shorter and easier to load.


----------



## JW_Halverson (Jul 9, 2011)

Links to this weapon were posted a while back on the Primitive Archer's Forum. There were some excited responses, lot of people thought it was pretty cool!

Nice work JeorgS!


----------

